# Almost a year old! (pic heavy)



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma turned 11 months old last week. Can't believe time is flying by soooo fast! I am busy planning a party for her first birthday and will share it with you all soon! For now, here are some of the many, many pictures I have taken over the last week or so. Hope you enjoy! 


















































































Here is a classic Emma picture. This is what you can find her doing 80% of the time - playing with her big brother, Bailey. 

Mooooom, help! She's biting my ear!









Who me? But look how cute I am! 









Speaking of big brother Bailey - here are a couple of pics I took of him recently. I just love this little guy :wub:


















Last weekend Emma and I got to visit her CloudClan family. We had a blast, especially playing/cuddling with the newest little CloudClan puppy. :wub:

Here is the little guy hanging out on my lap and enjoying some belly rubs. :tender:









How cute is he! 









The puppy and Emma's littermate, Charm who was my little shadow the whole time we were there. I just LOVE this girl - she is gorgeous and has the most loving, friendly, waggy, kissy personality :wub:









Emma's amazing breeder, Carina was kind enough to bathe and groom Emma during our visit. I have much to learn from her...Emma looked amazing (yes, much better than when I groom her, haha!)


















*Continued in the next post...*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

And lastly, I clicked a few quick pics of Emma during an early morning errand run. She loves going out and about with me and is always (um, usually) such a good girl! 

Pictures before my morning coffee? Seriously, Mom!? 









But I haven't brushed my hair yet!









Okay fine, click away. I always look fabulous.









Hey, got any treats in your purse?









See what a good girl I am? 









Okay, that's it!  Thank you for looking!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Nida ,Emma is absolutely adorable!!! I love all of her pictures! Boy I can't believe that she!s almost one!!!!Time just flies!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, Nida. The beautiful pictures helped to cheer me up. Emma is so beautiful.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I wish I could look that beautiful in the morning Emma :w00t:!!!!!! Such a cutie, and Bailey too such a handsome boy!! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love all of your piccies!!!! your babies are really cute and bring a smile to anyone that looks at them! thanks for sharing


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh how adorable. Out of control cute. Love all the pics. Bailey, why so handsome! And Emma is so gorgeous. I love the early morning vet pics too. So glad she is OK <3


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Both are adorable! I enjoyed the pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Emma & Bailey, you guys are too much for me. Emma's hair is so beautiful, Nida... good job! Give them some extra kisses from me today.


----------



## spoiledfurs (Sep 23, 2013)

She is stunning !!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful little girl and precious big bro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Emma, you are a doll and look so much like your half sis Elena!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Nida she is so cute! And gorgeous! She looks ready for the show ring! I just love all your pix of that precious girl! Steve thinks Emma is quite a looker!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Nida!!! Emma is unbelievably STUNNING!! Her long hair is so beautiful, and her little face is oh so so soooo cute! :wub: Bailey is looking very handsome as well! Love them :tender:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

i just love her!!!!! I want to reach through the computer and hug her. =)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida she really is gorgeous. Loved seeing pics of Bailey too. He looks like he is a great big brother. Thanks for sharing such great pics! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Nida ,Emma is absolutely adorable!!! I love all of her pictures! Boy I can't believe that she!s almost one!!!!Time just flies!!!


Thanks a lot, Deb! I know, I really can't believe she's almost one. Seems like not too long ago that I was bringing her home. But on the other hand, it seems like she has always been a part of our family. We adore this little girl! :wub:



Sylie said:


> Thank you, Nida. The beautiful pictures helped to cheer me up. Emma is so beautiful.


Thank you, Sylvia. I'm glad the pics were able to brighten your day a bit. I know it has been such a sad week here on SM so I was hoping that sharing these pics would help to bring a little cheer. I'm so glad you liked the pics. 



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I wish I could look that beautiful in the morning Emma :w00t:!!!!!! Such a cutie, and Bailey too such a handsome boy!! :wub:


Thank you for your sweet comments for both Emma and Bailey!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Nida, she is just stunning. I must have told you that before, a thousand times, but the more pictures I see of her the more stunning she is. I love the pictures with her and Bailey. They must be a hoot to watch play.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Great photos! :wub:

Did you try to steal the puppy? :innocent:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nida, Emma is absolutely beautiful. Some of her expression remind me of Ben. Thanks for the smile, I needed it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Emma is gorgeous! She has really matured into such a beautiful girl! And I'm not just biased since she is obi's half sister! . You've done such a wonderful job with her, Nida  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Emma looks beautifully stunning!  and bailey is so handsome! They sure do component each other, such great looks hehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Nida, she is so beautiful! Everything about her is just adorable. Love her big, sparkly eyes, cute little nose-- just everything. I can't wait to see her birthday pictures!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> I love all of your piccies!!!! your babies are really cute and bring a smile to anyone that looks at them! thanks for sharing


Thanks Janene! I'm glad you liked the pictures!



eiksaa said:


> Oh how adorable. Out of control cute. Love all the pics. Bailey, why so handsome! And Emma is so gorgeous. I love the early morning vet pics too. So glad she is OK <3


Thanks Aastha, for your sweet words about both Bailey and Emma. 



Leila'sMommy said:


> Both are adorable! I enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!



Dominic said:


> Emma & Bailey, you guys are too much for me. Emma's hair is so beautiful, Nida... good job! Give them some extra kisses from me today.


Awww thanks Beatriz! Extra kisses have been given! 



spoiledfurs said:


> She is stunning !!!


Thanks!!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*so beautiful!*

I enjoyed looking at your pics of Emma. Thank you for posting them. She has such a stunning coat!\

Linda


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pictures of Emma and Bailey! :wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

ladodd said:


> Beautiful little girl and precious big bro. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much! Happy you enjoyed the pics! 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh Emma, you are a doll and look so much like your half sis Elena!!!


Thanks Stacy! Love that Emma looks so much like Elena as I have always thought Elena was the cutest little thing!! When I finally do give Emma a haircut, I'm going to try something similar to Elena's cut in your siggie...it looks so cute on her so should suit Emma well too!



mdbflorida said:


> Oh gosh she is absolutely beautiful!


Thanks Mags!



StevieB said:


> Nida she is so cute! And gorgeous! She looks ready for the show ring! I just love all your pix of that precious girl! Steve thinks Emma is quite a looker!


Thanks sooo much Celeta! Emma sends kisses for Steve! :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nida...Emma is crazy over the top beautiful! You make me dream of another one and Bailey...he's so cute...I honestly thought she was playing with a stuffed animal of hers...they are picture perfect!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow!! Almost a yr I can't believe it! I remember when you were on your quest to finding her! 

She has a grown into a beautiful pup!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Emma pictures 
I can't believe she is almost 1 already! I have loved watching her grow up!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Fluffdoll said:


> Oh my goodness, Nida!!! Emma is unbelievably STUNNING!! Her long hair is so beautiful, and her little face is oh so so soooo cute! :wub: Bailey is looking very handsome as well! Love them :tender:


Thank you so much, Marisol! I'm trying hard to keep Emma's hair long for as long as I can! I keep saying that's it, I'm cutting it all off...but then don't have the heart to! I can't wait till your new addition arrives and we get to see pics of Kimmie and Kelly together! :chili:



puppydoll said:


> i just love her!!!!! I want to reach through the computer and hug her. =)


Thanks so much! I am in love with your Carley as well. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida she really is gorgeous. Loved seeing pics of Bailey too. He looks like he is a great big brother. Thanks for sharing such great pics! :wub:


Thank you! Bailey is indeed a great big brother...he is very gentle and loving with her. I am very blessed! 



lynda said:


> Nida, she is just stunning. I must have told you that before, a thousand times, but the more pictures I see of her the more stunning she is. I love the pictures with her and Bailey. They must be a hoot to watch play.


Lynda, you are too sweet! I love that you love Emma so much :wub: I am lucky to have both her and Bailey. Yes, they are sooo entertaining to watch together...they are constantly playing and very attached to each other! 



Susabell said:


> Great photos! :wub:
> 
> Did you try to steal the puppy? :innocent:


AHAHA Susan, you know me too well :HistericalSmiley: Yes, I'll admit I was tempted to sneak away quietly with the puppy but Emma gave me the death stare, like "Don't even think about it, Mom!" hahaha! He is such a cute, cuddly and playful little guy...loved hang out with him :wub:


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Love Emma so cute


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nida, Emma is simply adorable! :wub::wub: It is hard to believe she is almost a year old already ... time really does fly! And, it seems like just yesterday that you were dreaming of one day having a little girl Malt!

Bailey just keeps on getting more adorable, too. :wub::wub: I think it's wonderful how he has bonded with Emma.

You are such a wonderful Mommy to Bailey and Emma. :heart::tender:

I always enjoy looking at all of your pictures here on SM and on FB.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh My Goodness, what cuties!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

TLR said:


> Nida, Emma is absolutely beautiful. Some of her expression remind me of Ben. Thanks for the smile, I needed it.


Tracey, you know I think Ben is absolutely stunning so that's a huge compliment that you think Emma reminds you of him. Thank you! I really admire how beautifully you've kept up with Ben's coat - I am struggling here! I'm soooo thrilled Ben is feeling better - sending over lots of hugs and kisses for him! 



hoaloha said:


> Emma is gorgeous! She has really matured into such a beautiful girl! And I'm not just biased since she is obi's half sister! . You've done such a wonderful job with her, Nida
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Marisa. That means a lot. I feel like I am ruining her coat but I'm going to keep at it a bit more before I cave and cut it! Emma sends hugs for her brother Obi and for cutie pie Owen too! 



BellaNotte said:


> Emma looks beautifully stunning!  and bailey is so handsome! They sure do component each other, such great looks hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for your sweet words about both Bailey and Emma. I'm so blessed they do so well together.



socalyte said:


> Nida, she is so beautiful! Everything about her is just adorable. Love her big, sparkly eyes, cute little nose-- just everything. I can't wait to see her birthday pictures!


Thank you Jackie!! Much love to your girls. 



LovelyLily said:


> I enjoyed looking at your pics of Emma. Thank you for posting them. She has such a stunning coat!\
> 
> Linda


Thank you!!



mfa said:


> Great pictures of Emma and Bailey! :wub::wub:


 Thanks so much! 



maddysmom said:


> Nida...Emma is crazy over the top beautiful! You make me dream of another one and Bailey...he's so cute...I honestly thought she was playing with a stuffed animal of hers...they are picture perfect!


Thank you so much! Bailey gets called (and mistaken for) a stuffed animal a lot.



S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Wow!! Almost a yr I can't believe it! I remember when you were on your quest to finding her!
> 
> She has a grown into a beautiful pup!


Thank you Mane! Yes, time is flying by!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Orla said:


> I love Emma pictures
> I can't believe she is almost 1 already! I have loved watching her grow up!


Thank you Orla! We all really have watched Emma and her littermates grow up since day one, through pictures Carina posted of them as babies. It's been so much fun! 



4everjack said:


> Love Emma so cute


Thanks!



the.shewolf said:


> Oh My Goodness, what cuties!


Thank you!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nida, Emma is simply adorable! :wub::wub: It is hard to believe she is almost a year old already ... time really does fly! And, it seems like just yesterday that you were dreaming of one day having a little girl Malt!
> 
> Bailey just keeps on getting more adorable, too. :wub::wub: I think it's wonderful how he has bonded with Emma.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your sweet words, Marie! It does seem like time has flown by so quickly since I finally got to bring Emma home. She has been the most wonderful addition to our family. I am especially blessed at how well Bailey and Emma get along - they are quite attached to one another and it's so sweet to watch! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, and double wow! I have always loved Bailey---he is so special. Now, that little sister of his---amazingly beautiful. You are blessed to be mentored by Carina too, but you already knew that!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Almost one year??? I can't believe time has flown so fast. She get prettier day by day, Nida and her hair looks stunning and so thick, just beautiful!

Bailey is handsome as always and I love to see them playing together, so cute siblings! :thumbsup:

Thanks so much for sharing! 


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Wow, and double wow! I have always loved Bailey---he is so special. Now, that little sister of his---amazingly beautiful. You are blessed to be mentored by Carina too, but you already knew that!


Thank you Sandi, for loving both my Bailey and Emma :wub: I hope we can get to meet up again soon so you can meet Emma in person too! And yes, totally agree I am very lucky to have Carina as a friend and Emma's breeder.



shellbeme said:


> Simply stunning!


Thanks Shelly!



Alexa said:


> Almost one year??? I can't believe time has flown so fast. She get prettier day by day, Nida and her hair looks stunning and so thick, just beautiful!
> 
> Bailey is handsome as always and I love to see them playing together, so cute siblings! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your sweet words. I am lucky to have Emma. She is such a wonderful little girl - as sweet as she is pretty :wub: I'm glad you enjoyed her and Bailey's pictures. Thank you!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I just love her little face so!! I wish we could come to her party!! McCartney turns one year old next week! We just got a new travel bag ( she is so picky if she can't see well out of them) - We may just have to plan a trip to meet up sometime... At least we are both on the Northeast Coast!!


----------



## Bindi'sMom (Jan 29, 2013)

She is so beautiful, her coat looks so silky!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> I just love her little face so!! I wish we could come to her party!! McCartney turns one year old next week! We just got a new travel bag ( she is so picky if she can't see well out of them) - We may just have to plan a trip to meet up sometime... At least we are both on the Northeast Coast!!


Thank you Carol! I would LOVE it if Emma and McCartney could celebrate their birthdays together! Wish we could meet up with you guys. Hey, maybe if Pat has her puppy party this year, you could come up for it?



Bindi'sMom said:


> She is so beautiful, her coat looks so silky!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> Too cute for words!


Thanks so much, Pat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I think I'm losing my mind :w00t: or what little's left of it. I could have sworn I read and posted on this thread but then I went back to look again and saw that I never did. :blink: Maybe I got confused with FB. 
Gorgeous photos of your beautiful little girl. I think that Emma gets prettier with every passing month. To me that's the perfect Maltese face. :wub::wub: And what a great coat. And of course big brother Bailey is being such a great sibling. 
You've got such a wonderful family with her and Bailey. And so lucky to get to see Carina and her mom and clan often. How lucky can one girl get? Cannot believe she's almost a year old. Wow! Talk about meant to be. :wub2::wub2:


----------

